# hcg & retained tissue



## fennelseed (Mar 10, 2002)

i miscarried about a month ago. after two weeks of heavy bleeding it seemed the miscarriage was proceeding without complication. i had an ultrasound two weeks ago that showed a small amount of retained tissue. they said it would probably come out w/ my next period and that a d & c wasn't necessary if i didn't want one. it's now two weeks later and i have been spotting very lightly for a few days. i have mild cramps. i just want this period to come and wash things away, but it won't. i had a blood test today and my hcg is 76. is it normal for hcg to be 76 a month after a miscarriage? this is my fifth miscarriage. the previous four all had a normal period afterwards and no elevated hcg. i feel like this little baby really wanted to hold on. are there any suggestions on homeopathics/herbs to complete the miscarriage? any other similar experiences? i have a follow up visit on tuesday and am so scared of having to get a d & c.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fennelseed* 
are there any suggestions on homeopathics/herbs to complete the miscarriage?

my m/c was complete, but I was worried that it wouldn't be. My accupuncturist suggested blue and black cohosh to help induce contractions of the uterus. If you are already on your period this might help to produce better contractions. She also mentioned to me that after the m/c I could take "clear palace." Its supposed to also help clear out the uterus. I never had to take it, but she swore by this stuff, and I know she works with many pregnant women. So, for what its worth, thats my 2 cents. I hope that helps you out, eventho I have no personal experience with the clear palace.

Take care of yourself and I wish you the best









If you want me to put you in touch with her, feel free to pm me.


----------

